# Rec Tec - buy used?  No Warranty



## gabes (Apr 18, 2017)

I can purchase a 6 month old Rec Tec RT-680 locally for $820, which includes the cover, the front fold-down shelf and 100lbs of lumberjack pellets.  The current owner purchased it new (near $1500) in October 2016 but wants something larger now, so he's looking at purchasing a Yoder 1500.

I learned from Rec Tec that the 6 yr warranty DOES NOT transfer with the grill.  I don't want to play the game of keeping this Rec Tec in the current owner's name/address for warranty purposes for the next 5+ years as that's a hassle.

Is it worth it?  I guess it comes down to the reliability of it.  It's now only 6 months old and I'm saving over $500 when compared to purchasing a new one.

Any thoughts/opinions on this would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## bregent (Apr 18, 2017)

Not sure exactly how to value the warranty, but keep in mind that RecTec recently added several upgrades including a porcelain lid, ceramic ignition system, stainless hopper and chimney cap that most likely are not included in the unit you are considering. Also not sure why he paid close to $1500 - might include some other stuff you didn't list, or that he isn't passing along to you.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 18, 2017)

I would shop around a little bit. i just saw the RT-680 on rec tec's website for $998.00

for that little difference i would buy brand new.

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2017)

Price the most expensive part likely to go bad. The controller or auger motor? If you paying to fix it still results in a couple hundred savjngs, it's a good deal...JJ


----------



## gabes (Apr 18, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I would shop around a little bit. i just saw the RT-680 on rec tec's website for $998.00
> 
> for that little difference i would buy brand new.
> 
> ...


I did price out a new RT-680 with the cover and front stainless steel shelf, which is what the used one comes with, along with 100# of lumberjack pellets ($100 value)...this come out to about $1425.90.  Since he's selling me this used for $820, that's a savings of $605.

I checked with Rec Tecand a new temperature controller would cost around $100 if I had to replace it, so I guess it might be worth the risk of no warranty.  I try to take into account that, although it will be kept on a patio under a cover, elements (hot and cold) can take a toll on electronics over time, just not sure what the reliability has been with the components that make up a Rec Tec.


----------



## bregent (Apr 18, 2017)

>  along with 100# of lumberjack pellets ($100 value).

100# of LJ pellets is not $100 value. IMO, if you're running a pellet grill you need to do much better than $1/lb of pellets. 

But all in all, $820 is not a bad price and if you don't mind that your not getting their latest updates, go for it.


----------



## gr8day (Apr 18, 2017)

I wouldn't pay more than $725 maybe $750 at the most if it's supper clean, plus the new models have an upgraded Enamel painted lid which should not peel and that has been an issue with the powder coated lids. They also come with Stainless Steel side shelf, pellet hopper lid and a new Ceramic hot rod which is supposed to last 3 times longer than the one it replaced, I would buy new just because of the upgrades.


----------



## gabes (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input.  I made the choice NOT to go with it.


----------

